# looking for flonder in santa rosa sound.



## babyblue67 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm new to the forum love all the information so far. What time of year is best flounder fishing in the santa Rosa sound. Been doing well with trout and reds but ready to catch one of those doormats. Any help will be much appropriated


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

For Flounder in the Sound I like to really slow down my presentation and focus on large potholes. I will also switch to a 1/4oz jig head and a GULP! shrimp. Slowly bump it in and around pot holes. The Flounder will stage where the sand and grass meet to wait and ambush prey.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Fall is the best time especially October. Fish around any structure and the potholes mentioned above. I try to use Bull Minnows, Finger Mullet, small Pinfish and grubs. Around the bridges is a good place. Try to use Kahle hooks, no circle hooks. If you are using live bait drag or bounce the bait very slowly. If you get a bite and it feels like you are stuck wait a minute and let the Flounder eat. Lift the rod slightly and feel the fish. You should feel the fish pull back just a little. Drop your rod down and wait a few seconds. Flounder will most of the sit with the bait and get it turned around before they swallow it. Now it's time to set the hook. Sometimes Flounder will nail a bait like other fish but not that often. Have fun..


----------



## babyblue67 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Do the flounder hit in the bay and the pass earlier in the year? Thanks again.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes they do. There are plenty around right now.


----------

